# Trapped gas and belching



## SaraCC (Apr 24, 2001)

In the past few weeks, I have had some bad gas buildup in my abdomen/ribcage area. Gas-X only helps a little, same as a heating pad. I have also been having small belches consistantly every day. Just small ones that really aren't more than a slight burp of air. Even if I haven't eaten anything, I get these. After eating meals I often have a regular loud burp.I am IBS-C and have GERD. My daily meds are Protonix, BuSpar, and Claritin for my allergies.I had a colonoscopy and endoscopy done in May. The colonoscopy showed that my bowel was fine, and the endoscopy showed GERD. I have heard that ulcers cause belching but they would have found ulcers with those tests.My doctor seems annoyed when I call with questions. The answer is usually "there is nothing wrong with your colon so it is just irritable bowel". I have not asked him about the gas/belching because I feel hurried when I do call the office, and I feel he sees me as a hypochondriac.Can IBS cause belching like this? I know it could be responsible for the trapped gas, but I didn't think it would cause upper GI gas. I see my primary care doctor today and I may bring it up with her, seeing as my GI doctor doesn't seem to believe me anymore.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think people with GERD that do not have ulcers sometimes have belchiness.If the sphincter between the stomach and the esophagus is weak that could allow both the acid and the gas to come back up.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think people with GERD that do not have ulcers sometimes have belchiness.If the sphincter between the stomach and the esophagus is weak that could allow both the acid and the gas to come back up.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Have you tried an antispasmodic for trapped gas in the rib cage? Bentyl or Librax work great when I have the trapped gas up high in the rib cage. It is trapped by spasms and those medicines relax the spasms allowing you to pass the gas. Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Have you tried an antispasmodic for trapped gas in the rib cage? Bentyl or Librax work great when I have the trapped gas up high in the rib cage. It is trapped by spasms and those medicines relax the spasms allowing you to pass the gas. Stacey


----------



## SaraCC (Apr 24, 2001)

I have tried Donnatol for bowel spasms before but it did not have much of an effect. I never used it for gas relief though. There are a few pills left somewhere in my medicine cabinet so perhaps I will try those and see what happens. I see my primary care doctor tonight so I am hoping she may have some suggestions as well.


----------



## SaraCC (Apr 24, 2001)

I have tried Donnatol for bowel spasms before but it did not have much of an effect. I never used it for gas relief though. There are a few pills left somewhere in my medicine cabinet so perhaps I will try those and see what happens. I see my primary care doctor tonight so I am hoping she may have some suggestions as well.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:have had some bad gas buildup in my abdomen/ribcage area.


How do you know there is any gas?


> quote:I have heard that ulcers cause belching but they would have found ulcers with those tests.


I don't see that being the case. The esophagus could conceivably cause belching due to GERD. Or the esophagus could just cause it due to dysmotility.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:have had some bad gas buildup in my abdomen/ribcage area.


How do you know there is any gas?


> quote:I have heard that ulcers cause belching but they would have found ulcers with those tests.


I don't see that being the case. The esophagus could conceivably cause belching due to GERD. Or the esophagus could just cause it due to dysmotility.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

Flux,Do you think a calcium channel blocker could help with the belching?


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

Flux,Do you think a calcium channel blocker could help with the belching?


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Belching is definitely one of the symptoms of ulcer. Ulcers can come and go. Did you have the endoscopy when you were having the bad pain? Were you biopsied for H. Pylori when you had the endoscopy?I had a small duodenal ulcer caused by H. Pylori. Probably my biggest symptom was excessive belching which completely went away once my H. Pylori was eradicated. I also suffered with the same trapped gas you describe. Chamomile tea, heating pads, and simethicone (Gas-X) did NOTHING for me. But, boy did Librax and Bentyl work. I would call the doctor and ask for either of those. Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Belching is definitely one of the symptoms of ulcer. Ulcers can come and go. Did you have the endoscopy when you were having the bad pain? Were you biopsied for H. Pylori when you had the endoscopy?I had a small duodenal ulcer caused by H. Pylori. Probably my biggest symptom was excessive belching which completely went away once my H. Pylori was eradicated. I also suffered with the same trapped gas you describe. Chamomile tea, heating pads, and simethicone (Gas-X) did NOTHING for me. But, boy did Librax and Bentyl work. I would call the doctor and ask for either of those. Stacey


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

First off Flux don't mess with hypothesis with Gerd. We all know your a big old fart! Sara and other's it's the Gastritis/weak spinsters part of your Gerd that cause the burps and also the verps. Basically if your not satisfied with your doctor change him. You need to deal exclusively on your Gerd, IBS should take seconds at this point. Period.You could try if you can laying on your tummy sometimes brings it out but do it on a soft bed. Not a hard surface or you might get those lovely chest pains. Since I've been on the new meds. I don't belch but unfortunately I can't eat any solid foods without choking either. Had a really scary time of it too recently. Also totally horse too. Whoops got to split Steel Magnolias is coming on! Who's got a tissue?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

First off Flux don't mess with hypothesis with Gerd. We all know your a big old fart! Sara and other's it's the Gastritis/weak spinsters part of your Gerd that cause the burps and also the verps. Basically if your not satisfied with your doctor change him. You need to deal exclusively on your Gerd, IBS should take seconds at this point. Period.You could try if you can laying on your tummy sometimes brings it out but do it on a soft bed. Not a hard surface or you might get those lovely chest pains. Since I've been on the new meds. I don't belch but unfortunately I can't eat any solid foods without choking either. Had a really scary time of it too recently. Also totally horse too. Whoops got to split Steel Magnolias is coming on! Who's got a tissue?


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

I have the same thing. Belching after meals, or anytime for that matter. And REALLY painful trapped gas on the lower right sometimes radiating throughout the rib cage and my back. I was also diagnosed with GERD and have scarring from ulcers, was put on prevacid which did'nt help and sometimes make it worse. One of my docs at one point told me that some of the antacids actually tighten the esophogus which could give a choking sensation. I don't know if this is true but I try not to take them anymore. Good luck to you in your quest for relief


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

I have the same thing. Belching after meals, or anytime for that matter. And REALLY painful trapped gas on the lower right sometimes radiating throughout the rib cage and my back. I was also diagnosed with GERD and have scarring from ulcers, was put on prevacid which did'nt help and sometimes make it worse. One of my docs at one point told me that some of the antacids actually tighten the esophogus which could give a choking sensation. I don't know if this is true but I try not to take them anymore. Good luck to you in your quest for relief


----------



## SaraCC (Apr 24, 2001)

I know it's gas because when I am finally able to fart, it relieves the pain. Burping can help too. If there is any bloating, I can't visibly see it.I've pretty much had it with my current GI and plan on telling him as much at my next visit. He keeps telling me that my colon is fine and there is nothing wrong with me except IBS, so in other words nothing can be done for me. I have to talk to him about switching GERD medications too, as the Protonix is costly and I really can't afford it.I do have a few Donnatol pills left from the days when my doctor kept throwing anti-spamsmodics at me. They do not help me with colon spasms very much, but perhaps it will help move the gas along. I also have some Levbid but that makes my C so bad that I won't touch it ever again.I am fairly confident I don't have any ulcers. My endoscopy was only 2 months ago and I didn't have any then. Plus I have been on Protonix since then and I know the chances are small that I developed any in that time.


----------



## SaraCC (Apr 24, 2001)

I know it's gas because when I am finally able to fart, it relieves the pain. Burping can help too. If there is any bloating, I can't visibly see it.I've pretty much had it with my current GI and plan on telling him as much at my next visit. He keeps telling me that my colon is fine and there is nothing wrong with me except IBS, so in other words nothing can be done for me. I have to talk to him about switching GERD medications too, as the Protonix is costly and I really can't afford it.I do have a few Donnatol pills left from the days when my doctor kept throwing anti-spamsmodics at me. They do not help me with colon spasms very much, but perhaps it will help move the gas along. I also have some Levbid but that makes my C so bad that I won't touch it ever again.I am fairly confident I don't have any ulcers. My endoscopy was only 2 months ago and I didn't have any then. Plus I have been on Protonix since then and I know the chances are small that I developed any in that time.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people find exercise and massage will help move the farts along. Walking and waist twisting activities seem to be the most helpful.With the massage start on the right work up the right side across the top of the abdomen right below the ribcage and then down the left (following the colon) You can do even pressured rubs around the whole abdomen or do little pushed in circles and "walk" your way around the abdomen.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people find exercise and massage will help move the farts along. Walking and waist twisting activities seem to be the most helpful.With the massage start on the right work up the right side across the top of the abdomen right below the ribcage and then down the left (following the colon) You can do even pressured rubs around the whole abdomen or do little pushed in circles and "walk" your way around the abdomen.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quoteo you think a calcium channel blocker could help with the belching?


Possibly. (It would also lower your blood pressure, so you'd want to monitor that.)


> quote:Belching is definitely one of the symptoms of ulcer.


I wouldn't put belching there. It's really a feature of the esophagus and not of the stomach or duodenum.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quoteo you think a calcium channel blocker could help with the belching?


Possibly. (It would also lower your blood pressure, so you'd want to monitor that.)


> quote:Belching is definitely one of the symptoms of ulcer.


I wouldn't put belching there. It's really a feature of the esophagus and not of the stomach or duodenum.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Belching is a pretty non-specific symptom, that is lots of things can cause it.Although I think there may be cases when an ulcer causes belching, but sometimes that could be indirect. I just caught an "Emergancy Vets" episode where the source of the gassiness and belching a Bulldog was having turned out to be from the ulcer, but they seemed to think part of the problem might be that swallowing air was part of what the dog may have been doing to try to make itself feel better rather than the ulcer was making gas in the stomach directly. Whethere people do that or not I dunno. They showed the ulcer when they cut it out and I really felt sorry for the poor dog, musta been miserable.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Belching is a pretty non-specific symptom, that is lots of things can cause it.Although I think there may be cases when an ulcer causes belching, but sometimes that could be indirect. I just caught an "Emergancy Vets" episode where the source of the gassiness and belching a Bulldog was having turned out to be from the ulcer, but they seemed to think part of the problem might be that swallowing air was part of what the dog may have been doing to try to make itself feel better rather than the ulcer was making gas in the stomach directly. Whethere people do that or not I dunno. They showed the ulcer when they cut it out and I really felt sorry for the poor dog, musta been miserable.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

The GI doctor (I saw 4) who finally diagnosed my ulcer and H. Pylori, was first clued into the thought that I had a possible ulcer when I told him that I burped constantly, even when I had eaten nothing for hours before. He said that excessive burping is a common symptom with ulcers and H. Pylori. Also, I don't know about Donnatol, but Librax or Bentyl really helped the trapped gas. I could go for days with nary a fart. Walking, heating pads, chamomile...nothing helped (I think it's because the gas was so incredibly high up--above the belly button), plus my GI said that it was spasms causing the gas to be stuck, so if you can relax the spasms, the farts finally come. Within an hour of taking a Librax or Bentyl, I would start blowing and have relief. So, in spite of what Flux thinks he knows about trapped gas, I know how trapped gas feels, esp. up high. And when you haven't farted in days and then finally do and the pain goes away, it's clear that's the problem. Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

The GI doctor (I saw 4) who finally diagnosed my ulcer and H. Pylori, was first clued into the thought that I had a possible ulcer when I told him that I burped constantly, even when I had eaten nothing for hours before. He said that excessive burping is a common symptom with ulcers and H. Pylori. Also, I don't know about Donnatol, but Librax or Bentyl really helped the trapped gas. I could go for days with nary a fart. Walking, heating pads, chamomile...nothing helped (I think it's because the gas was so incredibly high up--above the belly button), plus my GI said that it was spasms causing the gas to be stuck, so if you can relax the spasms, the farts finally come. Within an hour of taking a Librax or Bentyl, I would start blowing and have relief. So, in spite of what Flux thinks he knows about trapped gas, I know how trapped gas feels, esp. up high. And when you haven't farted in days and then finally do and the pain goes away, it's clear that's the problem. Stacey


----------



## SaraCC (Apr 24, 2001)

I was told by my pharmacist that Donnatol is basically the same as Bentyl.I'm really hoping I did not somehow develop an ulcer in the past two months since my endoscopy. I have lost faith in my doctors for the most part and would dread going through those tests again. It is likely the GERD is causing the little burps.


----------



## SaraCC (Apr 24, 2001)

I was told by my pharmacist that Donnatol is basically the same as Bentyl.I'm really hoping I did not somehow develop an ulcer in the past two months since my endoscopy. I have lost faith in my doctors for the most part and would dread going through those tests again. It is likely the GERD is causing the little burps.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

> quote:And when you haven't farted in days and then finally do and the pain goes away, it's clear that's the problem.


I don't know about the other stuff, but I do not think it is possible to determine what intestinal gas is doing by how it feels. Gas moves through the GI tract faster than stool, and I don't think you'd get trapped gas for days. I suppose it's possible, but I would think it is highly unlikely. Relying on how it feels was a mistake I made when I thought my distention was caused by gas.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

> quote:And when you haven't farted in days and then finally do and the pain goes away, it's clear that's the problem.


I don't know about the other stuff, but I do not think it is possible to determine what intestinal gas is doing by how it feels. Gas moves through the GI tract faster than stool, and I don't think you'd get trapped gas for days. I suppose it's possible, but I would think it is highly unlikely. Relying on how it feels was a mistake I made when I thought my distention was caused by gas.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Yes, you can get trapped gas for days, especially if you are C. My GI agrees. When you let out a long fart and all of your pain is instantly gone, then you know it was the gas. Maybe you had another problem Ugh, we are all different. Gas doesn't always, as as you say move quickly through your system, especially if you are having spasms that's preventing it from moving along.Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Yes, you can get trapped gas for days, especially if you are C. My GI agrees. When you let out a long fart and all of your pain is instantly gone, then you know it was the gas. Maybe you had another problem Ugh, we are all different. Gas doesn't always, as as you say move quickly through your system, especially if you are having spasms that's preventing it from moving along.Stacey


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I can only expel gas if I strain and push hard. Otherwise, it cannot pass. It accumulates in my colon. I don't know when it forms so I can't tell how long it's trapped, and I feel it a lot of the time.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I can only expel gas if I strain and push hard. Otherwise, it cannot pass. It accumulates in my colon. I don't know when it forms so I can't tell how long it's trapped, and I feel it a lot of the time.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Yes, you can get trapped gas for days, especially if you are C. My GI agrees.


Remember that most people (IBS subjects included) start out with virtually gas-free intestines. So if the intestine weren't moving gas that well (something that appears to be the case in IBS), it would take a while for it build up. So it probably could stay trapped for a while. At that point, it would appear the person does have a lot of gas, but it's really a tiny amount that has been building for a while. If a person had a lot of gas input, then it certainly could not stay trapped for that long because it would lead to vomiting or eventually rupture the intestine.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Yes, you can get trapped gas for days, especially if you are C. My GI agrees.


Remember that most people (IBS subjects included) start out with virtually gas-free intestines. So if the intestine weren't moving gas that well (something that appears to be the case in IBS), it would take a while for it build up. So it probably could stay trapped for a while. At that point, it would appear the person does have a lot of gas, but it's really a tiny amount that has been building for a while. If a person had a lot of gas input, then it certainly could not stay trapped for that long because it would lead to vomiting or eventually rupture the intestine.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

Flux, what about absorption if we're talking about a couple of days? Stace, I don't believe you can determine how long your gas is in your system by feel. Just because you pass gas and the pain goes away doesn't mean you can conclude that gas was produced a couple of days ago. I know everybody is different, that wasn't my point. My point is that a lot of people just think because it feels like so and so that's the way it is. For example, most people will eat something, begin passing gas, and think that food just gave them gas. It feels that way, they put the food in and out came the gas, so it seems it should be that way but it isn't. I'm just using that as an example to illustrate my point that determining the movement of things through the intestine based on feeling rather than data usually doesn't work.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

Flux, what about absorption if we're talking about a couple of days? Stace, I don't believe you can determine how long your gas is in your system by feel. Just because you pass gas and the pain goes away doesn't mean you can conclude that gas was produced a couple of days ago. I know everybody is different, that wasn't my point. My point is that a lot of people just think because it feels like so and so that's the way it is. For example, most people will eat something, begin passing gas, and think that food just gave them gas. It feels that way, they put the food in and out came the gas, so it seems it should be that way but it isn't. I'm just using that as an example to illustrate my point that determining the movement of things through the intestine based on feeling rather than data usually doesn't work.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

You are not a doctor Flux. I have discussed this all at length with my GI and yes trapped gas could eventually lead to rupture and vomiting, but he said generally not after a few days. You are wrong. This is all your opinion. You obviously have not suffered with it or discussed it with a real doctor, but for those of us who have...we know that you are way off base here.Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

You are not a doctor Flux. I have discussed this all at length with my GI and yes trapped gas could eventually lead to rupture and vomiting, but he said generally not after a few days. You are wrong. This is all your opinion. You obviously have not suffered with it or discussed it with a real doctor, but for those of us who have...we know that you are way off base here.Stacey


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Flux, what about absorption if we're talking about a couple of days?


Have you stopped eating? As long as you feed the bacteria, they will make gas for you.


> quote:I'm just using that as an example to illustrate my point that determining the movement of things through the intestine based on feeling rather than data usually doesn't work.


I think you are correct to a large degree. In IBS, the abnormal sensitivity is mediated through primitive nerves which don't relay detailed information about what's going on inside. This means that when people complain of trapped gas, it may not be gas that is at fault because there is no way for them to relay where or how much gas there is.


> quote: have discussed this all at length with my GI and yes trapped gas could eventually lead to rupture and vomiting, but he said generally not after a few days. You are wrong.


Isn't that what I said? What do you think I said?------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Flux, what about absorption if we're talking about a couple of days?


Have you stopped eating? As long as you feed the bacteria, they will make gas for you.


> quote:I'm just using that as an example to illustrate my point that determining the movement of things through the intestine based on feeling rather than data usually doesn't work.


I think you are correct to a large degree. In IBS, the abnormal sensitivity is mediated through primitive nerves which don't relay detailed information about what's going on inside. This means that when people complain of trapped gas, it may not be gas that is at fault because there is no way for them to relay where or how much gas there is.


> quote: have discussed this all at length with my GI and yes trapped gas could eventually lead to rupture and vomiting, but he said generally not after a few days. You are wrong.


Isn't that what I said? What do you think I said?------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------

